# DSAEK Eye Surgery



## coderguy1939 (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone have any information on DEscemet's Stripping Automated  Endothelial Keratoplasty?   Seems to be a relatively new procedure and an alternative to conventional keratoplasty.  I can't find a Level I or Cat.III code for this procedure.  Anyone successfully bill this out with an unlisted code?  Thanks.


----------



## nettte2717 (Sep 2, 2008)

when i worked for a corneal specialist, we coded dsek as cpt code 65755. that is what my dr was told to use by sue viccarelli, a corneal coder.
hope this helped.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for your response.  I downloaded a description of the procedure and it seems to be substantially different from Penetrating Keratoplasty.  It looks like it should be coded as an unlisted procedure to me.


----------



## mbort (Sep 5, 2008)

here is a link that may be of help.  Depending on what state you are in it looks like some medicare carriers are allowing other codes rather than the unlisted.

http://www.ophmanagement.com/article.aspx?article=101072


----------



## coderguy1939 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks, Mary.  Very helpful article.


----------

